

Verizon Said to Approach AOL About Possible Takeover - slckfielder08
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2015-01-05/verizon-said-to-approach-aol-about-possible-takeover-or-venture.html

======
sinemetu11
"Verizon hasn’t made a formal proposal to AOL, and no agreement is imminent,
said the people, who asked not to be named because the discussions are
private."

I'm calling bullshit.

~~~
eli
The leak and its timing is curious, but Bloomberg didn't invent this story.
It's coming from one of those companies.

~~~
fiatmoney
Or from an associated bank, law firm, etc.

------
rab_oof
If this were so, the single biggest champion of net neutrality in monetary
terms would be silenced by one of its biggest villains.

------
nullc
Wasn't there previously a famous takeover of a media company by a
communications company that didn't go so well?

~~~
doughj3
You mean this one?[1]

I think it worked out pretty well for them.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acquisition_of_NBC_Universal_by...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acquisition_of_NBC_Universal_by_Comcast)

~~~
vampirechicken
Obliquely, the AOL/ Time-Warner merger...

------
nemothekid
So Verizon is becoming a content company as well, just like Comcast.

~~~
dpifke
...or they see the business of folks not bothering to cancel their AOL dialup
account as complementary to folks not bothering to cancel their landline POTS.

~~~
wmf
And now you can combine them onto one AOLrizon bill!

------
bane
Well they are more or less right down the road from each other.

